# hello from IN



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Well I've posted in a couple of threads here already so thought it was time to introduce myself. I hail from Indianapolis and this is/was my first year to produce any real halloween props. Hopefully I can get some pics up soon. Thanks for all the help and ideas...

Tuck


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome tuck,

Always nice to have another from indiana.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

there's more than cooooorn in Indiaaaaaaana...Welcome!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Howdy Tuck! What part of Indianapolis? Great to have another Hoosier here!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Couldn't find a better place to hang you hat!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome, come on in. Nows the time to start preparing for next year.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the Welcome all. I have started planning for next year already and have a prop or two that is started but just didn't quite get done for this year so it will be more than ready for next year. 
Oh and btw Dave, I am on the NE side of Indy by Geist if you are familiar with the city. 

Sickie you seem to be familiar with the great slogan, what part of Illinois are you from. I grew up in Danville, IL myself.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome Tuck. Glad to see another Hoosier on the list.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

tuck said:


> Oh and btw Dave, I am on the NE side of Indy by Geist if you are familiar with the city.


Heck yes I know the area.....99% of my free haunt supplies come from just a few miles from there.(where I work....lol) Send me a PM if you need any freebies....I'm sure I could help out a fellow haunter!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

You're such a "Smooosier Hoosier" Dave! LOL!

Welcome to the forum Tuck!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum tuck!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

hey Tuck, I tried to respond to your PM, but you have to have 10 posts in before you can receive messages (I think this is how it works) Keep on posting!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah i figured that out the hard way. I believe I can have one right now and my sent one counted so it's deleted now. I'll keep posting. This sort of works like a video game. Keep playing and you will unlock new levels.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi tuck and welcome!!*


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome Tuck!


----------

